# Sau thời gian dài sử dụng phụ kiện da thật cần được bảo dưỡng



## willxvnrao (13/12/21)

Sau thời gian dài sử dụng phụ kiện da thật cần được bảo dưỡng Bạn đang bối rối và chưa có kinh nghiệm khi bảo quản và vệ sinh đồ da hay đồ giả da? Bài viết sản xuất hộp quà tặng tphcm tổng hợp tôi giới thiệu dưới đây thật sự là thứ bạn đang tìm! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Đồ da hoặc đồ giả da thường có giá trị cao thể hiện được sự sang trọng cùng phong cách cổ điển. Đặc biệt, da thật là chất liệu được ưa chuộng từ những phượt thủ bụi bặm đam mê xê dịch đến những quý cô công sở vốn chuộng sự tinh tế trong phong cách ăn mặc. Tuy nhiên, bảo quản và vệ sinh đồ da là việc thường khiến những bạn bắt đầu chơi đồ da bối rối. Nếu chẳng may chiếc túi xách da, đôi giày da, ví da hay thậm chí là Xưởng sản xuất hộp quà tặng thắt lưng da và những phụ kiện bằng da yêu quý bị vấy bẩn vì một lý do nào đấy thì chúng ta cần làm gì? Chắc hẳn khi bạn bước chân vào bài viết này thì bạn đã sở hữu một món đồ da nào đó. Xin chúc mừng bạn, bài viết sau đây sẽ cung cấp cho bạn đầy đủ kiến thức để bảo quản cũng như vệ sinh món đồ da yêu quý của riêng mình. Còn nếu bạn là người đang dấn thân vào con đường đam mê đồ da, bài viết này lại càng không thể bỏ qua. 1. Sơ lược về chất liệu da: Da thật được xem là một trong những vật liệu tự nhiên bền bỉ nhất. Những sản phẩm da handmade hay công nghiệp đều mềm hơn, đẹp hơn giả da. Thậm chí hoàn toàn không quá đáng nếu nói da thật còn bền bỉ hơn cả những vật liệu nhân tạo. Bằng chứng là khi khai quật những di chỉ khảo cổ, có những vật dụng làm từ da gần như nguyên vẹn cùng năm tháng. Từ vẻ đẹp và sự bền bỉ vốn có, da được ứng dụng triệt để trong thời trang từ trung cổ đến hiện đại. Tuy nhiên, sau nhiều cuộc cách mạng bảo vệ môi trường và đời sống động vật hoang dã, những sản phẩm da ngày nay thường được làm bằng da những động vật có thể nhân giống được. Với giá thành cao hơn những sản phẩm được làm từ vật liệu nhân tạo, những sản phẩm làm từ da là hàng hóa xa xỉ dành cho những khách hàng rủng rẻng hầu bao và tín đồ thời trang từ trung cấp trở lên. Những tấm da thô được lấy từ trâu, bò, cừu, cá sấu... sau khi cạo lông sẽ thông qua một quá trình xử lý cùng một vài chất hóa học sẽ trở nên bền bỉ và khó bị phân hủy hơn. Cũng trong quá trình đó, người ta có thể nhuộm màu để da tuy là thật nhưng cũng vô cùng đa dạng về màu sắc. Tuy nhiên, da thật vẫn tồn tại những nhược điểm trong quá trình sử dụng, đó là gì? Da thật, đặc biệt là da lộn thường rất dễ bám bụi, đất, mồ hôi, loang lổ. Da cũng dễ giãn nở khi gặp nước co rút khi gặp nhiệt độ cao. Thời tiết "dở hơi" sớm nắng chiều mưa như ở Sài Gòn luôn luôn khiến bạn muốn "tống cút" những món đồ thời trang làm từ da vào tủ ngay và luôn. Những món đồ da bị boong tróc, hỏng hóc có tác dụng gây rụng tim đấy! Còn về da bóng? Chắc bạn cũng đã từng thấy những chiếc ví da loang đầy dầu mỡ hoặc "nhờ nhờ" bám những dấu vân tay. 2. Vậy bảo quản đồ da sao cho đúng cách? Phòng bệnh hơn chữa bênh, dĩ nhiên điều đó luôn đúng phải không nào? Việc làm sạch những chiếc túi da luôn khó hơn là giữ gìn chúng cẩn thận. Thường xuyên vệ sinh đồ da còn giúp nâng cao tuổi thọ của những món đồ da nữa đó! Mình khuyến khích bạn nên sử dụng các loại xi, hóa chất dành riêng cho da lau da ít nhất là hai đến ba tháng một lần. Trong trường hợp sử dụng nó thường xuyên, bạn nên lau ít nhất một lần trong tuần. Đây cũng là một trong những cách làm mới túi da, áo da, hay giày da cơ bản. Lau bụi thường xuyên mỗi ngày sau khi đi trong những môi trường nhiều khói bụi. Việc cần là ẩm khăn lông mềm bằng nước ấm, (vắt mạnh khăn hết cỡ thợ mộc nha) sau đó nhẹ nhàng làm sạch đồ da yêu thích. vệ sinh đồ da Nếu tay bụi bẩn và dầu mỡ, tuyệt đối phải vệ sinh sạch sẽ trước khi tiếp xúc với những món đồ da yêu quý nhé! Với những bạn nữ, mình cũng nhắc luôn, các bạn là chúa cầm đến túi da của mình sau khi thoa kem dưỡng da đấy! Điều đó không nên tí nào. Không để da trực tiếp dưới ánh sáng mặt trời hoặc nơi có nhiệt độ cao. Việc này sẽ khiến da khô, nứt, nổ da (da phồng, rộp). Trong những ngày mùa mưa, hoặc đơn giản là bầu trời âm u báo hiệu một cơn mưa rào sắp đến, đừng quên chuẩn bị cho mình một túi nilon kín và thay thế đôi giày da của mình cho an toàn. Nếu thời gian dài không sử dụng túi xách da nào đấy, bạn cần độn một chiếc gối cũ, hay nôm na là những vật mềm mại vào để giữ form túi xách. Bên cạnh đó, bọc, phủ nilon để chống bụi bẩn cho những vật dụng bằng da cũng là điều nên làm. Không nhồi nhét quá nhiều vật dụng vào ba lô, túi xách khiến làm mất form ban đầu. *Lưu ý: Tuyệt đối không sử dụng giấm, những chất tẩy rửa khi chưa rõ công dụng. Việc này góp phần làm bay màu da hoặc khô da, nứt da, mà khô da là tiền đề để tích tụ dầu mỡ, bụi bẩn và nhiều vấn đề khác. Sử dụng kem, hóa chất vệ sinh đồ da sao cho phù hợp. Những loại da khác nhau yêu cầu không giống nhau về hóa chất tẩy rửa. Thậm chí cùng chất liệu là da bò handmade, được chế tác thủ công từ cùng một người thợ, nhưng nếu công dụng khác nhau dẫn đến môi trường làm việc khác nhau thì cũng cần chế độ chăm sóc tương đối khác nhau. Chăm sóc giày da không thể giống với chăm sóc ví da, bạn đồng ý với tôi chứ? Nghề chơi cũng lắm công phu! Có thể bạn thấy như vậy là quá phức tạp nhưng thậm chí có những người còn tỉ mỉ hơn khi không đeo túi xách màu sáng với quần áo tối màu vì thuốc nhuộm từ quần áo có thể chạy và chuyển sang túi xách làm hỏng màu đấy nhé! 2. Oops! Thế còn cách vệ sinh đồ da khi vấn đề... đã xảy ra? Tại dodathucong.vn chúng tôi có hàng nghìn mẫu mã đồ da handmade bao gồm: Túi xách da handmade, ba lô handmade, ví da handmade, thắt lưng da, bao da điện thoại và ipad... Chỉ riêng những chiếc túi da thủ công đã quá nghìn sản phẩm. Vệ sinh đồ da nói chung và làm sạch những túi da handmade nói riêng do những tai nạn của khách hàng là việc làm mỗi ngày của chúng tôi. Nên chúng tôi đặc biệt có kinh nghiệm trong lĩnh vực này. À, các bạn có thể xem địa chỉ của các shop chúng tôi tại cuối bài để ghé qua xem nhé! Nguyên tắc quan trọng nhất trong việc làm sạch những chiếc túi, hay ví da handmade đó chính là: ngay lập tức. Bạn càng vệ sinh túi xách nhanh chừng nào, cơ hội cứu chiếc túi xách đó càng lớn. Nếu có thể hãy gọi ngay cho cửa hàng, hoặc đơn vị bảo hành của bạn để có thể được chuyên gia hướng dẫn làm đúng cách. Nếu phân vân về một cách thức vệ sinh đồ da nào mà bạn không thể tìm ra một ai đó có chuyên môn để có thể hỏi. Cách tốt nhất là bạn sử dụng cách thức đó ở một vị trí nhỏ, và khuất tầm mắt. Nếu ổn hãy áp dụng cho vị trí cần xử lý. À! Còn nữa! Tuyệt đối không dùng nước để làm sạch túi xách khi dính dầu mỡ nha!!! Chỉ cần lau sạch bề mặt da thôi. Nếu bạn dùng nước cho những vết dầu mỡ sẽ làm loang vết dầu mỡ đó ra rộng hơn và khả năng hỏng bề mặt da khu vực đó là rất cao nhé! Sau đây mình xin hướng dẫn các bạn vệ sinh đồ da theo mức độ khó tăng dần: Đối với những vết bẩn nhẹ Điều bạn cần làm là mua trên các cửa hàng trực tuyến một chiếc bàn chải lông mềm. Chải chiếc bàn chải đặc biệt này qua lại nhẹ nhàng từng chút một cho đến khi đầy đủ bề mặt. Chiếc bàn chải này có tác dụng vệ sinh đồ da và giảm xước cho giày da lộn và những chiếc túi da handmade với kết cấu da tương đối sần. (Bàn chải lông bờm ngựa) Lau bằng khăn ấm vắt chỉ còn hơi ẩm, sau đó lau lại kỹ bằng khăn khô và để nơi khô thoáng, nhớ là khăn phải mềm nha! Tóm lại vệ sinh đồ da cần rất nhiều sự kiên nhẫn phải ko? Cách làm sạch túi da bị mốc: Dầu từ cây thông có tác dụng tuyệt vời trong việc làm sạch mốc cho đồ da. Nên đối với những chiếc túi da bị mốc khi được phát hiện sớm thì hầu hết có thể chữa được. Đối với những chiếc túi đã bị mốc ăn sâu vào nhưng chủ nhân của nó vẫn không nỡ vứt đi vì có thể nó gắn liền với những kỷ niệm đẹp đẽ của họ thì cách vệ sinh đồ da tốt nhất lúc này là sử dụng giấy nhám nguyễn kết hợp cùng với bàn chải đánh răng để đánh bay những vết mốc cứng đầu. Sau đó bạn cần phải nhờ sự giúp đỡ của những thợ thủ công lành nghề từ những shop bán đồ handmande. Cách làm sạch túi da màu trắng, giày da màu trắng, hoặc vệ sinh đồ da có vết bẩn cứng đầu: Việc đầu tiên bạn cần làm là gỡ bỏ dây giày và những phần phụ kiện kèm theo trên túi xác trước khi vệ sinh đồ da màu trắng. Đối với những vùng da màu trắng nên hạn chế sử dụng những chất tẩy rửa có nồng độ cồn cao. Nguyên nhân chính của điều này là vì cồn, xăng hay những hóa chất tẩy rửa mạnh nói chung thường làm bay màu trắng rất nhanh và mạnh. Mà màu trắng thì rất dễ phát hiện nếu có khuyết điểm, nên chỉ có thể sử dụng những hóa chất chuyên dụng nhằm vệ sinh đồ da màu trắng hiệu quả. Riêng đối với giày, bạn nên sử dụng bàn chải có đầu nhọn để làm sạch các kẽ và khe hẹp mà không ảnh hưởng đến vùng da lân cận. Sử dụng bột backing soda và tận dụng túi chống ẩm Vệ sinh đồ da bên trong rất dễ, nhưng bạn cũng lưu ý sổ bìa da cao cấp hcm đừng chứa những vật chứa nước có khả năng đổ vỡ. Đặc biệt là các bạn gái khi cho mỹ phẩm vào túi xách da hay ba lô da nên bỏ vào túi đựng mỹ phẩm, không nên đặt trực tiếp vào lòng ba lô để xảy ra những sự cố đáng tiếc nhé! Backing soda và túi chống ẩm nên được để vào một túi nilon hở miệng và để cẩn thận vào lòng balo và giày để giảm mùi hôi và sự ẩm ướt.


----------

